# Forum rides



## totallyfixed (17 Oct 2011)

A couple of questions that I am intrigued about. Do you try any forum rides and if not, why not? This weekend was a blinder as far as the weather was concerned and a great couple of days for cycling. I did a forum ride and met others I had previously only heard of on the forum. Turned out to be a lovely gentle ride along roads I had never been on before, all in all a very pleasant day and worth the hour spent travelling to get there.
The second part of the question [and I know a few others are wondering the same thing], is why are there are so many forum rides in the north and south but next to nothing in the middle? When someone kindly makes the effort to do so there is little response. 
Cycle Chat has I think getting on for 18,000 members, so if only 10% made the effort to meet others and do rides that would be 1,800 CC'ers.


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

I do keep an eye on them and only clash of dates prevented me from getting on this FNRTTC (https://www.cyclechat.net/)

I do have a little worry I might be thought of as a little argumentative (really!) but AFAIK this is the internet, and whats said online stays online. In RL I'm far more likely to go 'meh' and enjoy the ride with you.

The other would be I'm not a roadie, having got a hybrid, so may be a little slower than needed (I'd say my average is 12 - 17mph).

Will try to keep 2 eyes out from now on to get on a ride soon.


----------



## gary in derby (17 Oct 2011)

Im in the middle, would welcome some company. Though still new to this and may struggle with long distances. More than game to give it a go though.
Gary


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Oct 2011)

As far as I am aware, and I'm sure someone will very quickly correct me if I am wrong, a forum ride ought to cater for all abilities as long as you can do the distance. If only 2 people turn up for a ride and there is a vast difference in ability then yes it will feel uncomfortable, if 20 turn up there is always going to be others of similar standard. The whole point is that they are social rides.


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

I'm definitely more of a tourer than a sprinter! Although I've done upto 100 miles in a day before (and it bloody killed me ) 40-50 is more the limit ATM although I'm working on that.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Oct 2011)

Yes.
I think it needs one person in an area with the impetus to organise a ride, and a small group of like-minded people to join him. Once it is going, then others might be brave enough to join.

The South Birmingham and Black Country group started with one person trying to get from commuting to club cycling level. It then changed into a Saturday Social Ride, and has been picking up people ever since. Sadly accidents, ill health, the call of sunrise from the seashore and a running diversion has meant that it has been several months since we organised a ride. It also takes a little charisma from the person organising the rides, but not much. Even I've managed to get a few sorted.

I think some may have thought that we were monopolising rides in the area, but the problem was that no one was willing to pick up the baton and do something. Which is what needs to be done. Don't get upset if only one turns up - its happened to me quite a few times. Sometimes there is no rhyme nor reason, just the fall of the dice.


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2011)

I'm a recent arrival on here - but am up for any forums rides. Hoping to join the Leeds one on the 29th.

Most of the time it's just me out on my tod, although my holidays in France for the past 3 years have seen regular group early morning rides.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> I did a forum ride and met others I had previously only heard of on the forum. Turned out to be a lovely gentle ride along roads I had never been on before, all in all a very pleasant day and worth the hour spent travelling to get there.



+1. I did my first forum ride recently (Going for a Jodd, 25th Sept) and I had similar aprehensions about being too slow/too unfit/having the wrong gear/bike/clothes. I needn't have worried and I reckon around 1/2 the group were first timers like me and the whole group were friendly and welcoming. I needn't have worried as the pace was fairly laid back and no one was left behind.




wiggydiggy said:


> The other would be I'm not a roadie, having got a hybrid, so may be a little slower than needed (I'd say my average is 12 - 17mph).



I also turned up on my hybrid as it was threatening to lash it down so I wanted mudguards and pannier bag with some dry clothes in. Despite carrying some extra gear and 'only riding a hybrid' I still felt like I was bang on the pace with the rest of the group for the full 50-60 miles and could actually have managed a bit faster despite my normal rides only being a 10 mile ride each way to work.

I recommend to anyone that thinks they can manage the distance to give it a go. Any worries about pace or equipment will be proven groundless and you will have a good time. I enjoyed it so much I have planned my own forum ride to be unveiled in the near future. I just need to wait for the right shift pattern to make it work and with the shorter days and bad weather it may have to wait until spring. 

EDIT: spelling


----------



## Shaun (17 Oct 2011)

I've joined some locals for rides that they've organised through the forums and word-of-mouth, and because they prefered the more social type of rides (and couldn't find any locally) they've setup their own cycling club to specifically cater for "all comers".

Have a look in the rides forum for Teletext45 (Andy) and you'll see the link.

There's also an issue around finding the rides in amongst so many threads, so I may introduce some regional thread prefixes with the new software so you can click to sort into just your area.  

I can say though, that I've enjoyed the company of every CCer I've ever met up with and dispite any online differences, getting out on the bike together is a great leveller.

I'd say just post in the rides forum and see who shouts back - you may find others are equally as enthusiastic and looking for company too.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

I've got my eye on the leeds one that someone has posted up, waiting to see if dates are good for me


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2011)

CC Ecosse usually has something on the go, I try to get along to them if the starts within cycling distance.


----------



## gaz (17 Oct 2011)

I try and go on the south london sunday rides as often as i can. It's the nice bunch of people i'm cycling with that is the attraction, not so much that we also post on CC.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> A couple of questions that I am intrigued about. Do you try any forum rides and if not, why not?



Partly because I'm a miserable ba$tard, but also, I like to go at my own pace (which is slow) and would hate to slow a crowd up. I like to stop a lot and look at stuff - I get the feeling a lot of folk on here, especially the London lot, like to get from A to B as fast as possible, which for me, misses the whole point of leisure cycling. Nothing against that - each to their own and all that. Must admit I sometimes wonder what a forum ride would be like- the FNRTTCs look absolutely brilliant fun.


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2011)

I have been on several forum rides and enjoyed all of them. Speed isnt really a problem you have to adapt to the pace of whoever turns up.

Doc Squirrels ride in Herefordshire was quite clever in that he included an optional hill climb for those that wanted it or you could take a half an hour break .

Smallest group was two largest about a dozen.

Dont be put of at the thought of being left behind. Let the organizer know if you are extra slow or a beginner and hopefully they will put youir mind at rest.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Oct 2011)

Banjo said:


> I have been on several forum rides and enjoyed all of them. Speed isnt really a problem you have to adapt to the pace of whoever turns up.
> 
> Doc Squirrels ride in Herefordshire was quite clever in that he included an optional hill climb for those that wanted it or you could take a half an hour break .
> 
> ...


----------



## Moodyman (17 Oct 2011)

Only ever been on one - FNRttC, but keep meaning to go on others.

Something always comes up, otherwise I'd do more.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2011)

Glow worm said:


> Partly because I'm a miserable ba$tard, but also, I like to go at my own pace (which is slow) and would hate to slow a crowd up. I like to stop a lot and look at stuff - I get the feeling a lot of folk on here, especially the London lot, like to get from A to B as fast as possible, which for me, misses the whole point of leisure cycling. Nothing against that - each to their own and all that. Must admit I sometimes wonder what a forum ride would be like- the FNRTTCs look absolutely brilliant fun.



Some of the London rides are labelled as "speedy" but this is usually due to the length of the ride, often over 100 miles which in early Spring/late Autumn/Winter could end up being in darkness a lot of the time. However, no one has ever been left behind on any forum ride that I've been on, it's always at the pace of the slowest rider in the end.

The Sunday London Rides are not at speed at all, it's a moving conversation to a convenient cafe usually


----------



## CopperCyclist (17 Oct 2011)

Where are forum rides advertised?


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Where are forum rides advertised?



In here


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Some of the London rides are labelled as "speedy" but this is usually due to the length of the ride, often over 100 miles which in early Spring/late Autumn/Winter could end up being in darkness a lot of the time. However, no one has ever been left behind on any forum ride that I've been on, it's always at the pace of the slowest rider in the end.
> 
> The Sunday London Rides are not at speed at all, it's a moving conversation to a convenient cafe usually



^^^^^Martin beat me to it.......


----------



## pepecat (17 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1581291"]
I've been on one of Jim's. I enjoyed it very much and would do it more often if I could find the time.
[/quote]

Ditto! And the gents didn't go too fast for unfit me!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2011)

I was talking to Steve (totallyfixed) about this on my forum ride yesterday. It does seem to be harder to get people to turn out for Midlands rides than for ones in the north (-ish, of England) and the south. 

I have had a couple of poor turn-outs for my West Yorkshire & Lancashire forum rides, but generally I can rustle up quite a few keen CycleChatters to join me. 

My two Midland rides have been very enjoyable, but I admit to being disappointed that more people didn't show interest given the huge population within an hour's drive of the start at Meriden. 

Steve wants to organise a Rutland forum ride next year, but this perceived lack of interest is discouraging him. I'd certainly like to express my interest in that one, and dave_r and Norry1 were also sounding interested yesterday.

*PS* For people who worry about the pace of forum rides - _don't!_ I think we only averaged about 10 mph overall yesterday, including our cafe stop. Steve and Helen used it as an easy recovery ride, and Dave and Martin (Norry1) seemed comfortable at all times. I effectively set the pace by making the others wait after the little climbs. I wasn't fit enough to take them at a decent pace on my singlespeed bike. There wasn't a problem with that; we still had a good time. I've been fitter in the past and I was happy to wait for the slow riders. Forum rides are not races and they are not speedy chaingangs either. What would be the point - that's what cycling clubs are for! Go along to the next forum ride in your area - I'm sure that you will be made to feel welcome.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (17 Oct 2011)

I'd love to go on one of the rides but haven't been able to make it along to anything yet. I'm another one who's worried about holding everyone back as I seem to average 10-14 mph, cannot manage anything more than a slight slope _at all _(possibly because my bike is really upright and weighs the same as a tank). Most of all though, I'd really would be worried about holding others back and giving myself a right showing up. I should get over myself and get out there, shouldn't I?


----------



## Andy500 (17 Oct 2011)

I live in the Nottingham area and would definitely join in with a CC forum rides especially in the Rutland area but within reason would travel a fair distance to join in. I didn't realise such things were going on, obviously don't browse the forum enough but will start doing so now.

Andy500



ColinJ said:


> I was talking to Steve (totallyfixed) about this on my forum ride yesterday. It does seem to be harder to get people to turn out for Midlands rides than for ones in the north (-ish, of England) and the south.
> 
> I have had a couple of poor turn-outs for my West Yorkshire & Lancashire forum rides, but generally I can rustle up quite a few keen CycleChatters to join me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> A couple of questions that I am intrigued about. Do you try any forum rides and if not, why not? This weekend was a blinder as far as the weather was concerned and a great couple of days for cycling. I did a forum ride and met others I had previously only heard of on the forum. Turned out to be a lovely gentle ride along roads I had never been on before, all in all a very pleasant day and worth the hour spent travelling to get there.
> The second part of the question [and I know a few others are wondering the same thing], is why are there are so many forum rides in the north and south but next to nothing in the middle? When someone kindly makes the effort to do so there is little response.
> Cycle Chat has I think getting on for 18,000 members, so if only 10% made the effort to meet others and do rides that would be 1,800 CC'ers.



yesterdays ride was excellent, as the other ride was, it would definitely been nice to see a bigger group, the other ride I did was the same. My limitation in these is the lack of a car, makes getting too them interesting, it was nice to have a couple close to home and see some of the people on the forum. Like others I was a little worried about my pace, on the eve of my sixtieth birthday and with a chest full of medical hardware I don't have the pace I had, but the pace was gentle and we were waiting for people who went of the back, I've done too many club rides that were operating on the devil take the hindmost principle and waited for no one. The one thing I don't have a problem with is distance, I've done enough distance rides over the years to have got used to it. I think cyclists in general are thin on the ground in the Coventry area, I normally see plenty out and about in the lanes on a sunny Sunday, but I see very few out and about on the streets of Coventry when I'm commuting or doing general running about. It would be interesting to see how the Forum members were spread across the country, I suspect the forum members will be concentrated in areas where cycling is more common.


----------



## gary in derby (17 Oct 2011)

Count me in for the Rutland ride. Where can I find it? 

Gary


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2011)

gary in derby said:


> Count me in for the Rutland ride. Where can I find it?
> 
> Gary


I'll reply for Steve because he said that he doesn't spend as much time on the forum as some people () so it might be some time before he'd get back to you!

He was talking about next year, probably in the spring. I think that you and Andy500 showing interest at this early stage will certainly encourage him to go ahead with it. I'll try and get down for it if I can combine it with a family visit.

There isn't a lot of point in planning a ride 6 or 7 months in advance though. It is very hard for people to commit to a ride that far ahead. I've found that starting a ride thread 2 or 3 weeks in advance is about right.


----------



## Andy500 (17 Oct 2011)

Thank you for that and it would be great to meet you. I will get up to your area for a CC forum bike ride.


ColinJ said:


> I'll reply for Steve because he said that he doesn't spend as much time on the forum as some people () so it might be some time before he'd get back to you!
> 
> He was talking about next year, probably in the spring. I think that you and Andy500 showing interest at this early stage will certainly encourage him to go ahead with it. I'll try and get down for it if I can combine it with a family visit.
> 
> There isn't a lot of point in planning a ride 6 or 7 months in advance though. It is very hard for people to commit to a ride that far ahead. I've found that starting a ride thread 2 or 3 weeks in advance is about right.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Oct 2011)

+1 skols comments, a lovely fun supportive day out. We had quite a few bike types on display and I got the real sense we each had our own particular preference n style. I woulda actually rather liked swapping steeds for a bit. I like hybrids.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Oct 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> +1 skols comments, a lovely fun supportive day out. We had quite a few bike types on display and I got the real sense we each had our own particular preference n style. I woulda actually rather liked swapping steeds for a bit. I like hybrids.




You should have said. I am sure you couldn't have treated it any worse than I do?


----------



## 4F (17 Oct 2011)

Steve, i would be up for one of your rides again as we did a few years ago. Be good to catch up with you and Helen again. Count me in. Tony


----------



## FatGordon (17 Oct 2011)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'd love to go on one of the rides but haven't been able to make it along to anything yet. I'm another one who's worried about holding everyone back as I seem to average 10-14 mph, cannot manage anything more than a slight slope _at all _(possibly because my bike is really upright and weighs the same as a tank). Most of all though, I'd really would be worried about holding others back and giving myself a right showing up. I should get over myself and get out there, shouldn't I?




Thats about the pace i go and i have the same problem going up hill at the moment so i cant see myself going along on any get togethers any time soon


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> Steve, i would be up for one of your rides again as we did a few years ago. Be good to catch up with you and Helen again. Count me in. Tony


Steve mentioned you on our ride yesterday - I remember thinking that you were the guy with the weird cat avatar! (Or maybe that should be a normal cat wearing a weird hat ...)


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Oct 2011)

Ok, before I hit the sack thanks to all those replying and especially those who are getting up the courage to try a forum ride. For your information 4F on here [thanks for the support] drove over 3 hundred miles round trip to do a forum ride with me few years ago, what an inspiration. He was the only other forumite that turned up and after that I thought I would never try to organise one again. Since then I have been out with Fossey and the gang up Manchester way and had a great time and on Sunday with Colin et al in the midlands.
For now all I will say, and I am sure other leaders will back me up, whatever speed and distance you ride on your own will increase when riding in a group. Not only will this get better but you are likely to learn a lot too. Going to sleep on this one, will post tomorrow with what I think are practcal criteria for coming on a ride if I organise one. Meanwhile keep the posts coming in, it's getting encouraging.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2011)

I'm sure that unless you are used to riding with others or in a club then it is normal to be apprehensive about going on your first forum ride.
I know that I'm slower than a lot of the others but have never felt under pressure to ride at a speed I can't maintain.

I do think it is a good idea to let people know the likely pace of the ride though, I have once or twice had doubts about joining a particular ride when I see the names of people that have signed up and know the kind of pace they usually ride at, always relieved to see one or two names of others that are similar speed to me 

The Jodrell ride was a good example of fast and not so fast riders all staying together, waiting at the top of the climbs etc.

I look forward to doing many more rides in 2012, hopefully some more Manchester/Stockport ones to cut down on travelling to and from the rides


----------



## Shaun (18 Oct 2011)

If you're worried about speed, hills, dropping off the back, letting everyone down, etc. etc. - don't - the informal CC group rides are casual and inclusive, and once you've done one you'll be less worried about the next one.

The mileage isn't the goal - it's getting together, having a natter, meeting some new friends (or getting reacquainted with old ones) and surprising yourself with the fact that you can probably go further and faster than you realise because the "group" experience distracts you from all that worrying about pace and stamina etc.

And don't forget to post about it afterwards so that others can get a feel for it.

It's great fun ... just go for it!!  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## fimm (18 Oct 2011)

One point no one has made yet is that some of us who use the forum have groups that we ride with already - formal clubs or informal groups of friends or family - and so don't have time or the "need" to join a forum ride too. Mind you I'd like to meet the CC Ecosse group sometime - it just has to be the right moment! 

(I think the reason the "Speedy rides for food" call themselves "speedy" is to make it clear that these aren't typical forum rides and aren't suitable for total beginners - they want to do 100 miles and therefore have to go at a reasonable speed.)


----------



## 4F (18 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Steve mentioned you on our ride yesterday - I remember thinking that you were the guy with the weird cat avatar! (Or maybe that should be a normal cat wearing a weird hat ...)



As long as he didn't mention my shocking lack of fitness 2 years ago then that is fine  I enjoy the forum rides and have been to several round the country: Leicestershire, Hampshire, London and a couple of the track days in Manchester and have met some really friendly people. I shall be up for one of your hilly Yorkshire rides next year once I have lost a few more stones and prehaps got myself a triple..... Can't really do a lot of practice for hills round here.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2011)

fimm said:


> One point no one has made yet is that some of us who use the forum have groups that we ride with already - formal clubs or informal groups of friends or family - and so don't have time or the "need" to join a forum ride too. Mind you I'd like to meet the CC Ecosse group sometime - it just has to be the right moment!


In my two Meriden ride threads, I suggested that some people might already be booked up but that surely can't explain why I struggled to get more than 3 or 4 people interested when there are more than two million people living within a 25 mile radius? Midlanders are more club or family-orientated than Southerners or Northerners - surely not?



fimm said:


> (I think the reason the "Speedy rides for food" call themselves "speedy" is to make it clear that these aren't typical forum rides and aren't suitable for total beginners - they want to do 100 miles and therefore have to go at a reasonable speed.)



I must confess that I have had dreams (fantasies?) of organising a fast hilly forum ride when I am finally fit enough again to lead one. If I did do that I would make sure that nobody was caught out. I would point out that it was a rare exception to the usual causal and inclusive rides that we do.



4F said:


> As long as he didn't mention my shocking lack of fitness 2 years ago then that is fine  I enjoy the forum rides and have been to several round the country: Leicestershire, Hampshire, London and a couple of the track days in Manchester and have met some really friendly people. I shall be up for one of your hilly Yorkshire rides next year once I have lost a few more stones and prehaps got myself a triple..... Can't really do a lot of practice for hills round here.



No - he said what he wrote above - that he was impressed by your willingness to make the effort to go all that way to join him. We are both genuinely surprised by the relative lack of interest that there seemed to be when we organised our Midlands rides.

I had a few people say that they would have liked to come along but they couldn't make it on the dates in question - fair enough, but I was having to bump my threads up to even get that level of response!

*PS *Oh, and you'd be made very welcome on a northern ride! We do vary the difficulty level. Some are very tough, but some are significantly easier.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

fimm said:


> One point no one has made yet is that some of us who use the forum have groups that we ride with already - formal clubs or informal groups of friends or family - and so don't have time or the "need" to join a forum ride too. Mind you I'd like to meet the CC Ecosse group sometime - it just has to be the right moment!
> 
> *(I think the reason the "Speedy rides for food" call themselves "speedy" is to make it clear that these aren't typical forum rides and aren't suitable for total beginners - they want to do 100 miles and therefore have to go at a reasonable speed.)*



This is the very case.
But, as with all forums rides, we travel at the slowest person.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Oct 2011)

I agree with everything that has been written so far on this thread, must be a first. Potsy probably made a telling point about looking at who else had signed up and maybe deciding it was going to be too quick. The number of forum rides that in the past have generated a huge interest [we have all seen them], pages and pages of replies, and then when you come to read the post ride write up it turns out only a half dozen actually did it. There are always a lot more drop outs than there should be and I think one of the reasons might be because after initially "signing on" early in the thread maybe some known quicker riders got involved and people pull out with a made up excuse because they are afraid they are not up to the mark.
None of that on my rides, I don't care what you look like or what you wear but there has to be a minimum level of ability or we might never get back. Only 2 things I would ask; don't come on a mountain bike unless you are very strong / shod with slicks or semi slicks; be able to ride at an average of 12mph for at least 20 miles on a moderately easy course. From long experience with club riding and bringing on beginners, if you can manage this you will have an enjoyable experience. You will be looked after and not be made to feel you are holding anyone back.
It would be nice to see more ladies out, again from experience the fairer sex often feel there is too much testosterone flying around, to be honest if I were new to cycling and read some of the[improbable] claims about average speeds I think I would avoid forum rides too. Mrs TF will be riding too and will look after any ladies who are unsure of themselves [and if any blokes want to race up the hills she can sort you out as well, ask the guys on Colin's ride



]
Ok, open for questions, criticism etc, just need to think of a date. I am toying with doing an easy taster on a Saturday at the end of November, plenty of trains to Oakham from Birmingham / Nuneaton £14.60 ret.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I was talking to Steve (totallyfixed) about this on my forum ride yesterday. It does seem to be harder to get people to turn out for Midlands rides than for ones in the north (-ish, of England) and the south.


that may be because teh CTC rides are stronger in the Midlands


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> ..............at an average of 12mph for at least 20 miles on a moderately easy course. .............



Ah it was going so well 

See theres a target been set already, and I hate targets. I'm a solo/leisure rider, and a commuter. My commute is almost fradulant at 3 miles (i walk it sometimes) so I go out twice a week for a 25 miler to make up for it, but its a 'my pace' 25 miler and if I want to stop and stare at flowers I do.

I'm up for the leeds ride, I'll stick with it failing acts of god but please dont go setting targets.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Ah it was going so well
> 
> See theres a target been set already, and I hate targets. I'm a solo/leisure rider, and a commuter. My commute is almost fradulant at 3 miles (i walk it sometimes) so I go out twice a week for a 25 miler to make up for it, but its a 'my pace' 25 miler and if I want to stop and stare at flowers I do.
> 
> I'm up for the leeds ride, I'll stick with it failing acts of god but please dont go setting targets.



Some sort of target does need to be set Wiggydiggy. Whether it's for tea or Pub stops which may have been booked for a predetermined time or to meet others en route. You also have to get people round the route in good time for them to get back at a decent time or to catch trains/cars etc.

Organised rides are just that, they need to be organised. You really can't hold up a whole group ride just because one of the riders want's to stop and stare at some flowers. 

The majority of rides on here do plainly state the type of rides they are.
For example, the Sunday London Ride, is a stop/start affair with plenty of stops and at a conversational pace. The Speedy rides, are just that. With 2 or 3 stops set a speedier pace for those that wan't to push theme-selves a little harder.

If you are not finding a ride on here that you think doesn't suit you. Then set one up yourself. If only 1 other joins you then you have a ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2011)

all social occasions involve a degree of conformity. If you're going out to dinner with people and arrive an hour late, and then take a further hour to knock back your starter you're probably not getting in to the swing of things. There are people who find social arrangements difficult or constrictive, and they probably spend more time on their own that most, but most of us get in to the swing of things without difficulty. Other than that, as Ian says, some rides are quick and some rides are slow. The Sunday London Ride can average under four miles an hour, and will never break the ten mile an hour barrier. The FNRttC is a bit faster, and the Rides for Food faster and longer still.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Ah it was going so well
> 
> See theres a target been set already, and I hate targets. I'm a solo/leisure rider, and a commuter. My commute is almost fradulant at 3 miles (i walk it sometimes) so I go out twice a week for a 25 miler to make up for it, but its a *'my pace' 25 miler *and if I want to stop and stare at flowers I do.
> 
> I'm up for the leeds ride, I'll stick with it failing acts of god but please dont go setting targets.



You have to have some kind of minimum speed on an organised ride otherwise sods law says someone will turn up with basket on front having only cycled to and from the shops at less than 10mph ave. My last club became successful because they published average speeds for each level of ride, it wasn't unusual to have 70+ riders of all abilities meeting up on Sunday mornings. On top of this once a month we took out absolute beginners on a Saturday with 2 or 3 experienced riders to teach them. It works. On Colin's ride this Sunday, which was very relaxed my overall average was just under 14mph, if it had been hillier or windier that would of course come down quite a bit.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Oct 2011)

Its not that it doesnt suit me it just worries me I'll be the one holding up people or worst case just saying 'you go on, I'm going to make my own way back'.

I hope your not reading it as negative as more nervousness TBH I've done one 'organised' ride in the past and the level of arrogance I came accross when I rocked up on my Halfords special with flats and no clips was astounding. One rider even expressed surprise I had finished at all.

The leeds ride reads like something I'd like, its in a area I'm familiar(ish) with and it seems theres a few newbies also interested in it, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## 4F (18 Oct 2011)

As for days I can only do Sundays as I work Saturday evenings starting at 6


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Its not that it doesnt suit me it just worries me I'll be the one holding up people or worst case just saying 'you go on, I'm going to make my own way back'.
> 
> I hope your not reading it as negative as more nervousness TBH I've done one 'organised' ride in the past and *the level of arrogance *I came accross when I rocked up on my Halfords special with flats and no clips was astounding. One rider even expressed surprise I had finished at all.
> 
> The leeds ride reads like something I'd like, its in a area I'm familiar(ish) with and it seems theres a few newbies also interested in it, I'm looking forward to it



You would be hard pressed to find any sort of arrogance on a CycleChat ride in whatever part of the country.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> You would be hard pressed to find any sort of arrogance on a CycleChat ride in whatever part of the country.



It was just very strange TBH It was a charity ride, not timed yet once at the finish I found it hard to engage anyone else in conversation with most going no further than 'you did it on that' and pointing. I ride a Carrera Subway BTW 

Like I say, looking forward to what I expect will be a quite relaxed day out


----------



## PK99 (18 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Organised rides are just that, they need to be organised. You really can't hold up a whole group ride just because one of the riders want's to stop and stare at some flowers.



... and pub stops need to be warned in advance.

stopped at a pub yesterday for lunch, we had been in the 5 minutes and the landlord came nervously over and asked if there were any more of us to arrive?..... apparently one Friday a week or so 42 cyclists turned up unannounced at 1pm all looking to be fed!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok, open for questions, criticism etc, just need to think of a date. I am toying with doing an easy taster on a Saturday at the end of November, plenty of trains to Oakham from Birmingham / Nuneaton £14.60 ret.


I won't be riding in the Midlands again this year, but I'll certainly keep an eye open for the main event next year. I'll do my best to come down for it.

I had already checked out the trains to Oakham. Yes, they are fine on Saturdays, but (as expected) useless on Sundays unless rides start after lunch!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> It was just very strange TBH It was a charity ride, not timed yet once at the finish I found it hard to engage anyone else in conversation with most going no further than 'you did it on that' and pointing. I ride a Carrera Subway BTW
> 
> Like I say, looking forward to what I expect will be a quite relaxed day out



I have a Subway 1 myself. They are pretty much bombproof bikes that are very well made and of which got/get very good reviews. They are a certainly a 1000 times better then the run of the mill shyte that Halford sell like Apollo etc. Certainly not a bike to be looked down/frowned upon.

Great for normal everyday riding, throw on some skinnier tyres and they are also great for short to middle distance riding. For longer and faster rides then a speedier steed would be preferable, either a flat bar road/hybrid, tourer or road bike.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Oct 2011)

I don't use trains that often and didn't realise how dire the Sunday service is, pathetic. If this ride goes ok the next one in Spring probably will be on a Sunday. If I get enough positive feedback I will decide on a date and post it up at the weekend. Looking forward to Becs forum ride on 30th Oct.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I have a Subway 1 myself. They are pretty much bombproof bikes that are very well made and of which got/get very good reviews. They are a certainly a 1000 times better then the run of the mill shyte that Halford sell like Apollo etc. Certainly not a bike to be looked down/frowned upon.
> 
> Great for normal everyday riding, throw on some skinnier tyres and they are also great for short to middle distance riding. For longer and faster rides then a speedier steed would be preferable, either a flat bar road/hybrid, tourer or road bike.



Space at home limits me to the one machine (in a flat), tried leaving it in the 'foyer' once and has met with abuse/attempted theft otherwise I would have had a MTB and a Tourer, coincidentally its coming up to my C2W scheme time and I'm eyeing up the crossfires as a replacement (the ones with lockout forks) but thats another thread another time


----------



## colly (18 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> I'm up for the leeds ride, I'll stick with it failing acts of god but please dont go setting targets.



The only target on the 29th will be ............' we must get back before midnight.'


----------



## lukesdad (18 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> A couple of questions that I am intrigued about. Do you try any forum rides and if not, why not? This weekend was a blinder as far as the weather was concerned and a great couple of days for cycling. I did a forum ride and met others I had previously only heard of on the forum. Turned out to be a lovely gentle ride along roads I had never been on before, all in all a very pleasant day and worth the hour spent travelling to get there.
> The second part of the question [and I know a few others are wondering the same thing], is why are there are so many forum rides in the north and south but next to nothing in the middle? When someone kindly makes the effort to do so there is little response.
> Cycle Chat has I think getting on for 18,000 members, so if only 10% made the effort to meet others and do rides that would be 1,800 CC'ers.




We dont get a large take up on CC rides In Wales.


----------



## david k (18 Oct 2011)

could admin support this by creating groups or threads for areas, then like minded people from that area can join?


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Oct 2011)

colly said:


> The only target on the 29th will be ............' we must get back before midnight.'



Hehe like I say I think I'm just being nervous when I shouldnt be


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> could admin support this by creating groups or threads for areas, then like minded people from that area can join?


What's wrong with starting threads of the type "Forum ride from [Place] on [Date]" in the _CC & Informal Rides and Events_ forum, like this: Forum Ride from Hebden Bridge to Slaidburn, Sun 10th July or Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle, Sun 26th June?


----------



## david k (18 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> What's wrong with starting threads of the type "Forum ride from [Place] on [Date]" in the _CC & Informal Rides and Events_ forum, like this: Forum Ride from Hebden Bridge to Slaidburn, Sun 10th July or Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle, Sun 26th June?



Nothing Colin, just a thought that it may work well to have a more formal area, may encourage more to join. If its not a good idea then fine, Id happily look out for people posting when one is coming up.

I still like my idea though, if its taken on by the board it would be better to role it out in spring


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> Nothing Colin, just a thought that it may work well to have a more formal area, may encourage more to join. If its not a good idea then fine, Id happily look out for people posting when one is coming up.
> 
> I still like my idea though, if its taken on by the board it would be better to role it out in spring



there are plans in the pipleline for regional sections.


----------



## david k (18 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> there are plans in the pipleline for regional sections.




i think thats a great idea

who thought of it


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> In my two Meriden ride threads, I suggested that some people might already be booked up but that surely can't explain why I struggled to get more than 3 or 4 people interested when there are more than two million people living within a 25 mile radius? Midlanders are more club or family-orientated than Southerners or Northerners - surely not?



It would be interesting if Admin could give us an idea as to how many forum members are in the Coventry area, I suspect we are thin on the ground in the Midlands, would go some way to explain the lack of support.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Oct 2011)

Go back and read post #9 from Shaun, not exactly sure how it will work but at least it's an idea, a bit like getting people out on their bikes and riding together.


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> i think thats a great idea
> 
> who thought of it




I don't think it was me, but I don't mind taking the credit ... 

No, it's something I'm going to look at when we've moved to the new software. It allows for thread prefixes and for narrowing the thread selection to just one specific prefix - so, for example, if we have Scotland, England, Wales, and Ireland - you can click on the Scotland prefix and you'll get all the Scotland tagged rides. (_NB: you can clear the selection and pick other ones too or just go back to the main view - it's not a permanent selection!!_)

The difficulty is in how narrow to go with the regions. County level might be the best fit, but some rides cross counties!!

It's something that will take a bit of experimentation to get right, but it should be a useful addition to help people find rides in their preferred area.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2011)

There's also and Events add-on that is likely to replace the current rides calendar - this might be useful to review from time to time as well.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Oct 2011)

Can we make it strictly rides though, and leave the bolt on threads to the cafe or elsewhere ?


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Oct 2011)

Admin said:


> ........
> The difficulty is in how narrow to go with the regions. County level might be the best fit, but some rides cross counties!!
> 
> ................



True, but just select the _Start_ county, can specify the finishing county in the thread?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> True, but just select the _Start_ county, can specify the finishing county in the thread?


Don't most forum rides end up back where they started from? 

How hard is it for forum ride organisers to identify the start/finish town and for would-be forum riders to check the _CC & Informal Rides and Events _forum to see if there is anything coming up that they fancy? 

Let me just check ...


London area rides (no)
South Birmingham social rides (maybe another time when I'm visiting family in the Midlands)
FNRttC (not currently into night riding)
Cottingham Road Club (don't want to join a club, but quickly checked where Cottingham is anyway - too far away)
Lanes and Fens (sounds good but too far away)
Brighton (too far)
Leeds (I like riding with the Leeds crew but I can't really afford any rail fares and another cafe stop this month, and I would prefer a longer ride if I'm going to travel to do one)
National Hill Climb ride (bit too far away for this time of year - pity!)

And so on ... How easy is that? I think the tagging thing is an answer in search of a problem!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2011)

Agree Colin.
It's not as if the ride section is overflowing with pages and pages of rides. It's very easy to quickly scan to see which would be of interest.


----------



## Becs (19 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> all social occasions involve a degree of conformity. If you're going out to dinner with people and arrive an hour late, and then take a further hour to knock back your starter you're probably not getting in to the swing of things. There are people who find social arrangements difficult or constrictive, and they probably spend more time on their own that most, but most of us get in to the swing of things without difficulty. Other than that, as Ian says, some rides are quick and some rides are slow. The Sunday London Ride can average under four miles an hour, and will never break the ten mile an hour barrier. The FNRttC is a bit faster, and the Rides for Food faster and longer still.



I'm pretty sure we've gone 20mph + on the south circular on a few occasions, but I guess you're talking averages. It would be nice to get the Sunday London ride going again, although perhaps a little quicker :-)


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Leeds (I like riding with the Leeds crew but I can't really afford any rail fares and another cafe stop this month, and I would prefer a longer ride if I'm going to travel to do one)



Colin now my Carradice Barley is on the way I'm planning a credit card 2 day tour to South Shields from Leeds along the TransPennineWay. No real plan as yet but I'm hoping to scope the journey as far as sheffield this weekend and I know of a reasonable hotel at the halfway point.

Might be a bit much considering we've not ridden together yet, but the idea is in my head and I'd like to do it this year before it gets too crappy weather.....


----------



## Becs (19 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> I don't use trains that often and didn't realise how dire the Sunday service is, pathetic. If this ride goes ok the next one in Spring probably will be on a Sunday. If I get enough positive feedback I will decide on a date and post it up at the weekend. Looking forward to Becs forum ride on 30th Oct.



29th Oct (easier to find country pubs with room for 20 on a Saturday). Anyone that fancies a flat 60 miler from Cambridge at a conversational but not too slow pace check out the "lanes and fens" thread (shameless plugging)!

My first CTC ride was the "little green ride" in herts. I turned up on my battered old pub bike and looked positively sporty! One lady not only had a basket but she bought horse manure from the tea stop and strapped it to her rack, shedding horse apples all the way home!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Colin now my Carradice Barley is on the way I'm planning a credit card 2 day tour to South Shields from Leeds along the TransPennineWay. No real plan as yet but I'm hoping to scope the journey as far as sheffield this weekend and I know of a reasonable hotel at the halfway point.


The Trans-Pennine Way is a footpath, so I assume that you mean the Trans-Pennine trail, but that doesn't go anywhere near South Shields! If you meant Southport from Leeds, that wouldn't go anywhere near Sheffield - I'm confused!



Becs said:


> I turned up on my battered old pub bike and looked positively sporty! One lady not only had a basket but she bought horse manure from the tea stop and strapped it to her rack, shedding horse apples all the way home!


I saw a place selling manure at £1 a bag on my forum ride on Sunday. It struck me as odd to pay for it, when you can just scrape it up off country roads for nothing!


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2011)

The TransPennine Trail does go through Penistone though! (Leeds is a north-south branch line).

I'm planning on doing it in May/early June next year over 3 days (Southport - Stockport - Doncaster - Hornsea).


----------



## lukesdad (19 Oct 2011)

I think regional rides section is the way to go. Picking up on what Ian said a few posts ago, the rides section is not packed with rides is it ? If the sections are more local. People would be more inclined to get involved, especially once they got to know the locals. Also not everybody wants to ride in a large group ride. A lot of rides I do now are set up informally by PM or email, with just one or two others, and at short notice.These are the sort of rides that would benefit the local groups, people could then go on to the larger group rides . Its a large step for some folk to go on their first ride especially if they are new to cycling.

I think the rides as it stands at the moment come across as maybe a bit too organised and formal. Set stops etc. Its not everybodys cup of tea


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Oct 2011)

Ok, I'm going to bite the bullet and go for an organised ride, spoken to the boss [the good looking one] and going to aim for the Sat 12th Nov, details on the informal rides.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> The Trans-Pennine Way is a footpath, so I assume that you mean the Trans-Pennine trail, but that doesn't go anywhere near South Shields! If you meant Southport from Leeds, that wouldn't go anywhere near Sheffield - I'm confused!
> 
> 
> I saw a place selling manure at £1 a bag on my forum ride on Sunday. It struck me as odd to pay for it, when you can just scrape it up off country roads for nothing!



http://www.transpenninetrail.org.uk/

Trail yes




And hornsea as the finish, I'm getting my cross country routes mixed up





Doing Leeds>barnsley>doncaster>selby>hull>hornsea, I do have the official maps so hopefully wont get lost!

I mentioned Sheffield as instead of turning east at barnsley I'd go south to sheffield, about my limit for a days ride and can get train back. Just something I fancied as a day trip....


----------

